# shrimps tank



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

can i mix betta with shimps
what kind of shrimps?

thanks

dp


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

dp12345 said:


> can i mix betta with shimps
> what kind of shrimps?
> 
> thanks
> ...


yes you can mixthem. but you cannot breed them there coz the bettas might eat the young ones. look for cherry shrimps.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

actually the betta will even attack the adult shrimp, although it can't consume it. the shrimp will eventually die of injury and stress.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hiding places will help shrimps live and even breed, but you will not see shrimps a lot 

Look at my yellow shrimps here: Neocaridina heteropoda var. yellow in my aquariums. Discount will be applied to forum members 
And cherry shrimps is the cheapest (in price) shrimps for now.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I started with 2 guppies, 2 tiny frogs, 2 rams, a betta and 3 crs.

After about a week I was so captivated by the crs I returned all the fish to big al's and tossed my betta into a flower vase and had frog legs for supper that night


----------

